# ALL READY TO GO!!!!!



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Super excited!!!!!

Grace (girl leasing my horse) is showing my girl (Chloe) this weekend at the MN State 4-H show. She qualified to show in showmanship, western pleasure, western horsemanship, English pleasure, and Key race (for those who don’t know it is a speed event where they run through a gap of poles, three on each side, and the do a quick turn, run back through them.)

Grace isn’t sure if she is going to show the Key race…since Chloe isn’t the fastest horse on earth. She is going to see how the weekend is going. Also she isn’t sure about the English class either since she fell off about a week ago and kind of lost her confidence. She was riding in the open field and Chloe tripped and Grace wasn’t really paying attention and took a dump. Grace and Chloe are fine…the ego and confidence took a big hit though.

Anyways we are going to sleep in the trailer that they are borrowing (has living quarters) and ya.... Im ready to leave work right now!!!! They are driving down this morning and Im going to meet them at the state fair grounds when I get off of work. My truck is packed full of my show tack and clothes for Grace to use. 

This is Grace’s first “big” show and she is pretty nervous… Chloe will help her out. I will be gone till Monday and then next weekend Im showing April in western pleasure and Chloe in driving at the Western Saddle Club Association Champ show. Im taking Thursday and Friday off from work!!!!!! Ya!!! Im just not sure how well April is going to behave in the arena since it is in the coliseum at the fair grounds and it can get a bit echoy. I will get pics for sure though!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww that's awesome, how exciting!  Good luck, & have a lot of fun!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

WELLL HOW DID THEY DO?


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey All...I just got home. Grace and Chloe didnt place in anything but had a great time. She made the finals in western pleasure, there are three judges and they combine scores for the top ten placings and she placed 9th under one of the judges so she was pretty excited. She ran key hole and Chloe actually really opened up for her!! it was fun to see but her time wasnt good enough to bet the gaming horses...lol...it wasnt expected to either. 

I didnt get like any sleep all weekend, we were up at 4:30 every morning so that they could ride in the show arena, plus I dont sleep well in different places. 

Starting thursday Im going to be at the fair grounds with my girls... Im excited but it is a lot of work. Hope everyone had a good weekend!!!


----------

